# 20g pics



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Home Alone & Bored...took a few pics of my 20g community tank...what do you guys think?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

could we get a list of the fish. You can't see them all from the picks


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Looks neat! You have the same gravel that I have in my 2.5 gallon, except my 2.5 has only live plants for decor. What do you have in there? All I can see is maybe some guppies, platies, and cories?


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I have guppies, platys, swords, mollies & corys in there.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks great! I really like that :-D


----------

